# New Truck



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Well the dodge 25oo is gone to its new home and a new Ford 350 is in its place!!









I had trouble finding the truck i wanted so the dealer found one in tenn about 3 hours from atlanta and now its here.









I really wasnt thinking of trading but had an offer too good to pass up,I got a double rear tired F350 4x4 Laret xlt in dark stone with tan interior and rear jump doors , 4.10 rear end, tow and camper package,in dash brake,adj. pedals,back-up sensers.
















Thanks for all the replies and help ,I cant wait to hook up the trailer and see how it pulls,







dave


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Dave,

Congrads on the new tow rig....when you pull your TT the first time, make sure you don't yank the tongue out of your TT.









By the way don't forget to change you signature line!!!

Gary


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Gary I just did that....updated my info that is not the tongue thing







Dave


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

Let us know how you like the TT. That was built right here at the Kentucky Truck Plant. I think that Dark Stone is an awesome color!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

NICE!!! Enjoy your new truck









Mike


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

funny i told my DW it was kinda green then we looked at it and it was brown then it looked dark gray but not like the cars that go from gold to blue and red just looks differnt in differnt light. 
I think it will accent the brown stripe at the bottem of the outback, dave


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on the new TV!









I really like the 350s. Sharp looking trucks.

Good luck with it and have a ball.

Mark


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Wow, looks like another epidemic is breaking out. Be careful out there.

Congrads on your new TV.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for it? Also after you've towed your TT can you give me an idea of your gas mileage? I've been looking at the 250's and 350's.

Thanks


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

that is one sweet rig.









please take pictures and post them.

congrats and enjoy it.

darrel


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Here we go again with NTF


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Great feeling to have the Power








We picked up our new TV yesterday. Ford 250 PSD Lariat Crew Cab Two Tone White with Arizonia Beige Metallic. I think Y Guy's TV is the same color but he has the 350. It looks so good in his pictures.
Friday we pick up our Outback 27rsds from the friendly folks at Lakeshore RV Hunter his our sales person. Very helpful and great price .








Oh ya we got a power rear slide window for the beer cans!








We got the built in brake controler and the back up sensor device, awesome sound system. I'm Oh so happy to have such nice toys, Thanks DH







sunny 
We want to go to Alaska, Uath, all the less traveled places. Love Northern Michigan too.
We thank you all the information, jokes







and nice people here on Outback.com
Jan and Bill


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Joe_650 said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for it? Also after you've towed your TT can you give me an idea of your gas mileage? I've been looking at the 250's and 350's.
> 
> Thanks
> [snapback]35104[/snapback]​


 hi joe 650, the msrp was 48000 , the dealer quoted 41000 then Ford had a 2000 rebate so 39000 before the goverment wealth distribution department had their imput







. It will be next week before I can hook up to the camper and i will post a review then







thanks ,dave


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats on the new AWESOME tank of the truck!
















However, I'm keeping my DH far, far, far away from this topic!















He doesn't need to get any more new ideas







floating around in his head.









HAVE FUN with that BIG MONSTER DUALLY!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Heck...you could pull 2 Outbacks with that rig.

Congrats on the new ride...


----------

